# Flashing light - not 4!



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

All,

I have a Bolt that now flashes only the green light, and a slow flash. So slow I almost wouldn't call it a flash. I'd estimate about 2s on, 2s off. The Tivo splash screen comes up, but there is no progress beyond that. 

Does anyone know what these symptoms correspond to? It's out of warranty so I'm open to physical troubleshooting


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Possibly power supply? I've never heard of this symptom, but getting a new power supply would be fairly cheap and worth a try.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion - do you mean the external AC-DC power brick, or some circuitry internal to the bolt itself? I have a second Bolt in the house that I can grab a known good external power brick from.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

The brick.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Swapped the brick for a known good and no joy. Made a little video


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Not sure if it applies to the Bolt but on earlier Tivo models one green light flashing meant a motherboard issue.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Probably not the right place to ask, but I don't know where else. Has Tivo ever showed any willingness to move lifetime subs from dead tivos to new ones? My Bolt is relatively young, but obviously the warranty is not in effect.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

angra said:


> Probably not the right place to ask, but I don't know where else. Has Tivo ever showed any willingness to move lifetime subs from dead tivos to new ones? My Bolt is relatively young, but obviously the warranty is not in effect.


Yes, they have been replacing them at no or little cost. I take it you have lifetime rather than monthly sub because monthly sub is always under warranty. 99% of the problems have been with the hard drives and thus the four flashing lights. TiVo is aware of problems with the HDDs. When you call just say flashing lights, don't say one flashing light.

Edit: reading closer, you do have lifetime, sorry.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Given that my tivo device has clearly been opened and worked on, I want to be pretty careful about not implying to them that this is a warranty issue. I take full ownership for the death of the board itself, I just would like to not lose the full value of the lifetime subscription if possible. I'll give them a call soon.

"Edit: reading closer, you do have lifetime, sorry."
This type of misread is always a result of a person eager to help and trying to do so quickly. Nothing to be sorry for!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If you call TiVo and tell them your Lifetime TiVo has quit functioning, they're pretty likely to offer to replace it with a Bolt for about $180. You might get them down off that number.

-KP


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Thank you!


----------

